# NEWS - Mother of all Shoots



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I heard that Hoyt USA will not longer be participating as a sponsor to MOAS anymore. 
Anyone heard or know anymore about this?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

was it not monsons who sponsored it the distributor for hoyt....


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> was it not monsons who sponsored it the distributor for hoyt....


No this was the Factory that sponsored this shoot..... they have parted ways that is unfortunate for both the club and hoyt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder why? ...and why so soon after the shoot?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

JDoupe said:


> I wonder why? ...and why so soon after the shoot?


To much politics involved............leave it at that..............very frustrating


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

travski said:


> To much politics involved............leave it at that..............very frustrating


This is AT! Why would we leave it like that? What politics? We need details!


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Go to Bow Zone and read all about it!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rootbeer LX said:


> Go to Bow Zone and read all about it!


 http://www.bowzone.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=15668


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

im gonna hold my hoyt up high and keep on shooting .thanks to hoyt i left the shoot with some new tips and some great new friends.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

:set1_STOOGE2:


----------

